# Don Procione's recruiting poster - How would you take down Don Volpe?



## Wulf Canavar (May 4, 2018)

((OOC

Hi there!

This is just for fun.  No promises that it will lead anywhere.  I expect to run it for a few days just for fun, and to let people know about the Don Volpe thread, and then close it.  I've got a character named Matteo Procione, brother to Don Procione, head of the racoon mob boss family.

His father and brother have been killed by Don Volpe, the new head of the fox mob boss family.

This is the rp thread.
*Don Volpe [Season 2 • Free to Join]*

It's run by @zenmaldita who is amazing!   Buy her a coffee! Commission artwork, you name it.


At a corner cafe, in an italian-esque town, sat a raccon.   It was early afternoon, and he was taking coffee with his crew.   The were all rough-working class raccons in jeans, and hats.   
https://www.hats-plus.com/images/product/large/881.jpg


Their tommyguns were put away, for the moment.

Their cars were parked nearby







They were casually letting it be known they were recruiting for extra hired hands to help take down Don Volpe.

You've heard they are looking.   One of Matteo Procione's big raccoon goons leads you to his table and motions for you to sit down across from the lead raccoon.  You can see that he is a hard bitten, no nonsense character.   He leans back in his chair, pushes his hat back on his head.

"So tell me, what are your skills?

How would you take down Don Volpe?"


----------



## Dreva (May 5, 2018)

I make bomb and poison. Am I eligible?


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 5, 2018)

Matteo leaned forward. 

"That's a good start. Tell me more about yourself...."

(Got a profile,or some more detail?)
( if you'd like to join the Don Volpe IM, to @zenmaldita .  You could join Matteo there, possibly.)


----------



## Dreva (May 5, 2018)

The small grizzly bear in his blue three-piece pin-stripe took his suitcase and produced several files containing his profiles and portofolios.

He cleared his throat and straightened his thick glasses before he introduced himself, "Umm, I.. I.. people know me as Dreva." he paused a moment before he took out one of his passport. "But for the purpose of ... umm.. you know... insurance or.... registration paperworks, I... I... use this name.... at least in America. You.. you're going to hire me for a full-time.... employment, right?"

He slid forward his passport to Matteo. It was written Republic of Belarus with its state emblem in the cover. Matteo opened the passport and looked at the name written below the red-green Belarus flag, "Vsevolod Levich Ingemann"

Dreva moved his chair closer to the table, cleared his throat and resumed his introduction before Matteo had any chance to interrupt him, "I... had my own methods for *cough* doing away with people."

"Well...., you see, umm, it depends," he paused for a brief moment, "on the situation and how much ruckus you allow."

"The site, armed guards, how clean.... you want it to be." he quipped. "So, I assume that since your target is a mob boss, he/she would be heavily guarded."

He took a green map and gave it to Matteo. "Umm, here you go. For a bit of enlightenment. Firstly, I'd like to apologize that...... some of the contents are erased. Mossad would rather keep some of them.... classified *clear throat* but they were kind enough to give permission to print all the rest for the sake of my sustenance."


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Name :                                                         aka Vsevolod Levich Ingemann  aka                                                    aka                                                  
Alias :                          ; Lebya ;           ; Dreva ;                ; Aravah;            
Birthplace and date : Vitebsk,              1980
Citizenship : Belarus & Israel
Place of Residence : Montreal, Petah Tikvah, Minsk,                          ,
Language : Russian, Belarusian, English, Yiddish, Hebrew, German, Arab, Parsi
Education : 
- Belarusian State Academy 
- Minsk Suvorov Military School
- 
- Ha-Tekhniyon — Makhon Tekhnologi le-Yisrael

Military Service :
- Armed Forces of Republic of Belarus (as conscript and                                )
- Israeli Air Force (as                  research officer)
- Mossad (as                                    
- 
- 

Portofolio :
- Assassination of         
- Assassination of Masoud Alimohammadi (Iranian nuclear scientist)
- 
- 
- 
- Bomb forensic on loan to Interpol for 2016 Brussels bombing
- Bomb forensic for 2012 Burgas bombing
- 
- 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


"And now, if you want to me devise the plan." he remarked "I may need more dossier on the target."


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 6, 2018)

Dreva said:


> The small grizzly bear in his blue three-piece pin-stripe took his suitcase and produced several files containing his profiles and portofolios.
> 
> He cleared his throat and straightened his thick glasses before he introduced himself, "Umm, I.. I.. people know me as Dreva." he paused a moment before he took out one of his passport. "But for the purpose of ... umm.. you know... insurance or.... registration paperworks, I... I... use this name.... at least in America. You.. you're going to hire me for a full-time.... employment, right?"
> 
> ...




Matteo looked over at his goons.   

"Fine, I'll call you Dreva.  Well, it's big talk, Dreva.  If you can back it up with action that matches, you'll get paid, and there'll always be work for you.  Here is the plan.   We go in by boat.  Volpe has a ancient stone manor, full of battlemaids.  In the middle of a lake, and the roadway is under water at high tide.  

So we go in by boat.  You bring as many bombs as you can prepare.   You and five of my boys will go in straight.   Feel free to blow up as much as you can.   The rest of the boys and I will go looking for Don Volpe."  He said it ominoulsy.

((Nice profile.   Make sure to go over the the Don Volpe RP, and IM @zenmaldita to get started.   Matteo is going to get the boats soon))


----------



## Dreva (May 6, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Matteo looked over at his goons.
> 
> "Fine, I'll call you Dreva.  Well, it's big talk, Dreva.  If you can back it up with action that matches, you'll get paid, and there'll always be work for you.  Here is the plan.   We go in by boat.  Volpe has a ancient stone manor, full of battlemaids.  In the middle of a lake, and the roadway is under water at high tide.
> 
> ...



Dreva tidied up the table and stood up to shake his new client. "You see, sir. It's not about money, it's about reputation and especially, my mind."

"Since Mossad deactivated me and ordered me to lay low few years ago, my wit is growing dull and it craves for whetstone to sharpen it again." Dreva's face turned serious and his stutter vanished. "I will go home now to prepare several tools so just text me the rendezvous point. Also, I'd rather go alone for now so you can tell your goons to stay hidden in the nearby woods and wait for my signal. I hate collateral damage and I prefer if we don't do it out of proportion"

"I will prepare my own tools that I will carry myself. They are all small and easily concealed but...." Dreva produced a brown folder map and handed it over to Matteo "If all else failed, inside that file contain several contacts of mine where you can procure heavy armaments from black market. If the necessity arises, I will give you the pass code and hopefully, you can furnish enough fund to buy the firepower to flatten an entire city."

"I meanwhile will infiltrate the mansion myself and study our target. Only then I can decide whether to do a clean in and out, or blow the entire mansions into oblivion."


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 6, 2018)

Matteo took the paper and leaned back in his chair.

"Very well, but it is my city!   Why would I want it destroyed?   The Volpe manor house, on the other hand........"

And he grinned at Dreva, with a wicked grin.


----------



## Asassinator (May 6, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> ((OOC
> 
> Hi there!
> 
> ...


(Woah Wulf didn’t see you make this!, but I can’t join this, right?)


----------



## Diabolica (May 6, 2018)

(( HEYA WULF! ccc: if you'd like a random underground doctor for yer RP you can check out my OC's here. XD just tell me if you'd be interested with them being in the story or not either way XD. ))


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 6, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> (Woah Wulf didn’t see you make this!, but I can’t join this, right?)




((Hmm.   I hadn't thought about it.  If Aaron wants to hook up with the Foe team,  probably the simplest way is for Aaron to help out Wulf.  Wulf is likely about to go into a full blown fight against Ricardo, the water buffalo.   Also likely is a fight between Malik and Wulf.

If you want to work with Matteo directly, Aaron would have to either borrow Wolf's earpiece and talk to Matteo directly.  What if Aaron has always secretly been working for Mateo?  Maybe he has his own radio and heard Matteo calling Wulf?  Suggest your ideas to Zen and see what she says.   Keep in mind that Matteo is on,a vendetta against Malik and everyone in the manor.  It will, be a complete gang war, no surrender.  If Aaron just helps Wulf there will likely be a chance to stay friends with the Volpe (I hope).  Maybe Aaron could spy for Matteo, but keep it a secret from, the Volpe? 

Another option is to create a new character to be on the side of the Procione raccoons, and then each character can be solidly friends with that side.))


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 6, 2018)

Diabolica said:


> (( HEYA WULF! ccc: if you'd like a random underground doctor for yer RP you can check out my OC's here. XD just tell me if you'd be interested with them being in the story or not either way XD. ))



((Doc and assistant are already in the manor, so do you want them to be turncoats?  Could be cool...... But......  Or other characters you might want?))


----------



## Asassinator (May 6, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> ((Hmm.   I hadn't thought about it.  If Aaron wants to hook up with the Foe team,  probably the simplest way is for Aaron to help out Wulf.  Wulf is likely about to go into a full blown fight against Ricardo, the water buffalo.   Also likely is a fight between Malik and Wulf.
> 
> If you want to work with Matteo directly, Aaron would have to either borrow Wolf's earpiece and talk to Matteo directly.  What if Aaron has always secretly been working for Mateo?  Maybe he has his own radio and heard Matteo calling Wulf?  Suggest your ideas to Zen and see what she says.   Keep in mind that Matteo is on,a vendetta against Malik and everyone in the manor.  It will, be a complete gang war, no surrender.  If Aaron just helps Wulf there will likely be a chance to stay friends with the Volpe (I hope).  Maybe Aaron could spy for Matteo, but keep it a secret from, the Volpe?
> 
> Another option is to create a new character to be on the side of the Procione raccoons, and then each character can be solidly friends with that side.))


(I have pointed out that Aaron has no idea what the mafia families are and why they’re fighting, but I’d just say I’d fight for you because we’re good friends)


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 6, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> (I have pointed out that Aaron has no idea what the mafia families are and why they’re fighting, but I’d just say I’d fight for you because we’re good friends)



((I think they


----------



## Asassinator (May 6, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> ((I think they


("I think they" what?)


----------



## Diabolica (May 6, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> ((Doc and assistant are already in the manor, so do you want them to be turncoats?  Could be cool...... But......  Or other characters you might want?))



(( The Doc is of neutral party...she sides with money UvU cccccc: and the assistant sides with Doc so I guess both are neutral and professional. Like a doctor patient confidentiality thing c: ))


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 6, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> ("I think they" what?)




((Oh, sorry, was on my cell and had to stop.   It got sent by accident.  I think it would be really cool if Aaron and Wulf end up fighting side by side.    You'll get to see some cool stuff about Wulf and we he isn't worried by Ricardo the big water buffalo.   And I'm looking forward to seeing Aaron's 'Assassin's Creed' fighting abilities.))


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 6, 2018)

Diabolica said:


> (( The Doc is of neutral party...she sides with money UvU cccccc: and the assistant sides with Doc so I guess both are neutral and professional. Like a doctor patient confidentiality thing c: ))




((Heh.   Zen is doing the same thing too, siding with the money on the Volpe side.   I and Zen have established that Matteo and his Raccoons are working class, so they're not likely to have money.   But hey, I'm down for whatever.   Make some suggestions on story ideas and let's roll it.))


----------



## Asassinator (May 6, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> ((Oh, sorry, was on my cell and had to stop.   It got sent by accident.  I think it would be really cool if Aaron and Wulf end up fighting side by side.    You'll get to see some cool stuff about Wulf and we he isn't worried by Ricardo the big water buffalo.   And I'm looking forward to seeing Aaron's 'Assassin's Creed' fighting abilities.))


(If only... but I’m distracted with Roma and we’re both eavesdropping on the priocone. Also, Aaron’s a pacifist [unless he has no choice] so it would be very interesting...)


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 6, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> (If only... but I’m distracted with Roma and we’re both eavesdropping on the priocone. Also, Aaron’s a pacifist [unless he has no choice] so it would be very interesting...)



((Right, eavesdropping, but Aaron's eavesdropping right outside the door where Wulf is talking to Malik, Ricardo, and Zen......So he could come inside and help out.))


----------



## Asassinator (May 7, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> ((Right, eavesdropping, but Aaron's eavesdropping right outside the door where Wulf is talking to Malik, Ricardo, and Zen......So he could come inside and help out.))


(Good idea! Ur a smart Wulf  )


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 7, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> (Good idea! Ur a smart Wulf  )



<wink>


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 7, 2018)

Dreva said:


> Dreva tidied up the table and stood up to shake his new client. "You see, sir. It's not about money, it's about reputation and especially, my mind."
> 
> "Since Mossad deactivated me and ordered me to lay low few years ago, my wit is growing dull and it craves for whetstone to sharpen it again." Dreva's face turned serious and his stutter vanished. "I will go home now to prepare several tools so just text me the rendezvous point. Also, I'd rather go alone for now so you can tell your goons to stay hidden in the nearby woods and wait for my signal. I hate collateral damage and I prefer if we don't do it out of proportion"
> 
> ...




Matteo texted Dreva the rendezvous site, which was the Volpe manor house.  'Don't let me down.' said the text.


----------



## Dreva (May 7, 2018)

(I write this POV to provide a bit insight into Dreva's backstory and characteristics. Hopefully it will aid for future RP where I use this character)

I arrive a bit too early, I suppose. The dials in my watch shows 15 minutes past midnight, 30 minutes too early apparently. But my inner heart, it screams and drags my body here, begging to jump into action as possible. Apparently, tonight, my heart won over my mind although my mind clearly told me otherwise.

The park bench is cold as is the night air that conspires to freeze me which of course a futile attempt given my thick comforting suits.

Ah, still 15 minutes but it feels like eternity just like my life here. My fire that burnt me with passion has nearly been snuffed out, 2 years ago when a new chief took over my agency and decided to overhaul the entire structure. People were laid off, I was luckier they said, I was assigned to be dormant agents and given comfortable "pension". 

I grow more restless in this wait, I feel the urge, the fire inside me is slowly rekindled. I have no idea who are these Dons, I belong to the underworld but not this world. Mine was against Hamas, Jihadist, neo-Nazi, Iranian, and all those Middle Eastern dictators who conspired to destroy my home. But this, gang war as I know from my television sets.

The clock is ticking and the pickup must be approaching soon but I need to make sure that I am indeed ready. My armaments, they are all here, all those that I require to accomplish my mission. But I can't be too certain, I have to check them again, just in case.

I remove my shoes and unlatch hidden locks on my shoes' soles. As I remove my soles, I touch my beloved weapon, a weapon that Mossad gave me a long ago. On my left shoe I keep the blade, a black smooth blade slightly longer than my hand made, forged by the finest scientist in the world, made by the strongest material in the world, a nano-diamond that is so sharp and hard, it can only be broken by its kind. On my right shoe I keep the hilt of the knife, made with very strong carbon, all the blade and the hilt are made to contain no trace of metal so I can bring it past all metal detector and X-ray scanner. I only need to link the blade and the hilt with a tiny diamond screw and voila, my black blade. I swing, shuffle, juggle it. Thank God, my hand is still as dexterous as it is.

I then decide to check the content of my leather briefcase, again just in case. It is always secured with a chain from the handle to my right wrist because inside is what define me. I open the bag and I immediately go for the hidden contents concealed beneath the bag's compartment. It is in there neatly stacked, ten of them, my sticky bombs, each no bigger than an old flip phone yet much more deadly than dynamites or C4s. All made with as little metal as possible with all the metal wiring thickly insulated with rubber, again so I can pass through the boarding check in the airport.

Then, the main compartment, I make it to be as inconspicuous as possible, to make it looks as harmless as possible but this one, it gives me the chill, it spooks me more than anything else. There lies two bottles of pills, labelled as vitamins and medications for heart flanking an asthma inhaler and several tubes. 

But, they are all chemical compounds that I mix to create Tabun, a lethal nerve agent. And this one gives me the most chill thanks to Grandma Recha.

Every Passover, she insisted to tell her grandchildren, me and my sister Mila not about the grace of God that liberated Jews from their exile in Egypt but for her Passover, the one she would never forget. She told the same story every year but it never ceased to give a chill to my spine. 

Tabun, the very gas that I use as instrument of murder, is also the one the Nazi death squad, the Einsatzgruppen used to exterminate my great grandparents and all the Jews of Vitebsk. The lieutenant of the death squad that rounded up the Jews during Passover, Sturmbannfuhrer Rudolf Bauer, he called it mercy. A position he maintained until his demise in the gallows. 

"I was only accomplishing my mission, a sacred mission the Fuhrer himself bestowed upon me" he insisted. "And I gave these Jews my mercy. A silent, peaceful and clean death. They never screamed, they never felt any pain, they all died peacefully."

My grandmother was there during the trial, she was few Jews who survived by fleeing into the wood and joining the Partisan. 

"A cold man," she remarked with tears "He had no regret because he was doing his job dispassionately. His mind was only set on the goal his superior gave him."

Not unlike me grandma, not unlike me. I killed whoever I killed not because I hated them but because it was necessary, because it was an order from my superior. Every time I think of it, it gives me chill. I'm sorry grandma that I turned this way. But I cannot turn back for this is what defines me. 

Grandma Recha, she died a year before the demise of Soviet Union. Her last testament was for her ashes to be scattered in the Promised Land, the Israel. Her wish was accomplished few years later when my sister and my mother made their Aliyah. Rest in Peace, Grandma. For you had been laid to rest in Zion.

The sounds of tire screeches wake me up from my day dream, a car stops just before me. From the car, two men in black, no doubt this is Don's goons. They open the back door leading to an empty backseat. It is time then, to do what I have to do. May God save me.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 7, 2018)

Dreva said:


> (I write this POV to provide a bit insight into Dreva's backstory and characteristics. Hopefully it will aid for future RP where I use this character)
> 
> 
> But, they are all chemical compounds that I mix to create Tabun, a lethal nerve agent. And this one gives me the most chill thanks to Grandma Recha.
> ...




((Money quote man.  Money quote.  "....Tabun, a lethal nerve agent.  And this one gives me the most chill, thanks to Grandma Recha."

Wowee zowee, the first thing I thought was "holy crap, what a scary grandma!"


----------



## Asassinator (May 7, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> <wink>


(Wulf I’m done with Rimma... TIME TO SAVE YOU!)


----------



## Diabolica (May 7, 2018)

(( @Dreva uhuhuhuhuhhuh yer just doing your job quq. Your characters great so farr <3 
@Wulf Canavar 
I guess you can say its money for her research and development of her practice c: but yes either way she's neutral and allied to herself XD. I think right now for how the story is going. I'll jump them in once they actually see the Doctor or Boris since they are in the mansion already ))


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 7, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> (Wulf I’m done with Rimma... TIME TO SAVE YOU!)



<grin>


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 7, 2018)

Diabolica said:


> (( @Dreva uhuhuhuhuhhuh yer just doing your job quq. Your characters great so farr <3
> @Wulf Canavar
> I guess you can say its money for her research and development of her practice c: but yes either way she's neutral and allied to herself XD. I think right now for how the story is going. I'll jump them in once they actually see the Doctor or Boris since they are in the mansion already ))



((Okedokee.  Still wondering if Doc knows the Volpes why she'd help their enemy.....  But let's do this thang!))


----------



## Asassinator (May 7, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> ((Okedokee.  Still wondering if Doc knows the Volpes why she'd help their enemy.....  But let's do this thang!))


(We still have to wait for 3 and a half hours...)


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 7, 2018)

@Dreva , @zenmaldita, @Diabolica , @Asassinator 

By now Matteo and his raccoons had recruited a small army.   Mainly racoons, but also a bear (@Dreva ), two lanky doberman pincers, and bearded dragon.

Matteo stood up on his chair to be able to talk to them all at once.

"Let's go take down Don Volpe!"   The group piled into their cars (click-clack went the doors) and sped away towards the Volpe manor house.


----------



## Dreva (May 7, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> ((Money quote man.  Money quote.  "....Tabun, a lethal nerve agent.  And this one gives me the most chill, thanks to Grandma Recha."
> 
> Wowee zowee, the first thing I thought was "holy crap, what a scary grandma!"



Hell yeah, she would devour you. Yum!


----------



## Dreva (May 7, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> @Dreva , @zenmaldita, @Diabolica , @Asassinator
> 
> By now Matteo and his raccoons had recruited a small army.   Mainly racoons, but also a bear (@Dreva ), two lanky doberman pincers, and bearded dragon.
> 
> ...



(I really hope you bring a lot of men!)


----------



## Diabolica (May 8, 2018)

((@Wulf Canavar  Doc has many powerful clients UvU the Volpes just happen to be one of them XD. But we can totally develop the story on why she is the doctor to both families c:  ))


----------



## Dreva (May 8, 2018)

((@Diabolica I'd be interested to know more about the doc and his stories. Perhaps we haven't crossed path yet but I hope in the future we would and get to know each other better   ))


----------



## Diabolica (May 8, 2018)

((@Dreva  Yuss that would be greatt! The doc likes meeting new characters....for...reasons cc: Especially since you gave your character a backstory with tabun! ))


----------



## Dreva (May 8, 2018)

((Wait a minute! We are going to cross path soon! I've thrown a gas into the manor and choking you and all the others, I think it is only time. Hopefully, I can be given a role after this event where my bear will interact more with you and all the others he had attempted to murder))


----------



## Diabolica (May 8, 2018)

((@Dreva  OH I've replied to the event already  I'm kinda at work so thats the best i can reply cc: that and my writing skills are non existent XD))


----------

